# Your Favorite Shostakovich Symph. No. 11 Recordings



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

I LOVE this piece. The second movement is one of the intense and barbaric pieces of music I have ever heard. 

So, what your favorite recordings of this monster? Name all of the ones you love - as many as you want.

Thanks...


----------



## Pestouille (Feb 21, 2012)

These are the most relevant recordings for the 11th...


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm curious - has anyone head Alexandr Lazarev and Royal Scottish National orchestra recording of this symphony? I have not yet, but gonna try.
Maybe someone already heard this recording? What do you think of that?


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Rostropovich/LSO


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Shostakovitch is not a composer I like enough to seek out multiple interpretations of. I've heard but a couple versions and quite like the Petrenko, which is the only one I own.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Kondrashin with Moscow philharmonic Orchestra, 1973 for Melodiya, is the first (I have it on vinyl) and still the best recording I've ever heard of this symphony ! 

And if you want to complete the extreme barbaric sense of the second movement, just watch Eisenstein's The Battleship Potemkin, The Odessa Steps sequence, with Shostakovich's music added later.


----------

